# Pixel nachbarschaften



## 0664jester (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich versuche herauszufinden, die Vorteile der 6 Nachbarschaft gegenüber der 4er oder 8er Nachbarschaft.

Die vierer wird auf jeden Fall am häufigsten verwendet als die anderen, da sie die einfachste ist...

Weiß vllt jemand von euch mehr?


Gruß,
jester


----------



## 0664jester (30. Januar 2014)

Falls, jemand mal das selbe sucht wie ich:

Antwort:
6er nachbarschaften sehen aus  Bienewaben. eine kante und 2 Ecken berühren sich jeweils.

Beim menschlichen augen, die zäpfchen befinden sich in der Fovea, damit man farbe sieht. 
Dort herrscht eine hohe intensität vor aufgrund der 6er Nachbarschaft.

Aufgrund des Pixelrasters, kann sich die 6er Nachbarschaft nicht durchsetzen, da alle Geräte auf die rechteckigen Pixeln aufgebaut sind...

Möglicherweiße wären die 6er Nachbarschaften, der nächste Schritt in der Bildverabeitung um bessere Erbnisse zu erzielen....


----------

